# Stromfischen



## auloh (15. Sep. 2004)

Hallo
Bin neu hier und wollt mal fragen ob das mit dem Stromfischen 
funktioniert   
Natürlich will ich keinen meiner Fische schaden zufügen,
aber jedes Jahr 50 junge Goldfische abfischen ist auch nicht das wahre.
Hab mal davon gehöhrt das ein ganz leichter Stomschlag die Fische 
für ein paar Minuten beteubt ohne ihnen zu schaden.
Wenn das wirklich geht, wieviel Volt und Watt darf man da verwenden   
Hoffe jemand weiß was dazu, den im Internet find ich auch nichts.
Einfach so probieren trau ich mich nicht.
Danke im voraus
Stefan


----------



## imported_Administrator (15. Sep. 2004)

Hallo,

probiers mal mit Google und Elektrofischen ....


----------



## morle (15. Sep. 2004)

Hallo,
ich würde Dir empfehlen vom Stromfischen die Finger zu lassen. Wenn es den Fischen auch nicht schadet, so sind sie doch lange Zeit (mehrere Wochen) sehr verstört.
Ich hatte eine Angelerlaubnis für ein Gewässer in dem auch elektrisch gefischt wurde. Nach einer solchen Aktion haben die Fische wochenlang nicht mehr gebissen.
Wenn Du Goldfischnachwuchs rausfangen mußt, mache dieses im Dunkeln, nachdem die Fische sich zur Ruhe begeben haben. Benutze eine starke Taschenlampe.
Das geht schnell und problemlos und ohne Streß für Fisch und Fischer.
Habe gestern innerhalb von 20 Minuten ca. 130 __ Stichlinge herausgefangen.
Am Tag null Chansen.

Viele Grüße
peter


----------



## auloh (19. Sep. 2004)

Hallo
Danke für die Tipps, ich glaub ich werds lassen und es auch mal in der Nacht versuchen.
An morle du hast 130 __ Stichlinge rausgeholt, ich hoffe die waren nicht von einem Sommer ?
Habe 4 Stichlinge in meinem Teich mit wie viel jungen kann ich den da pro jahr rechnen ?
Grüß
Stefan


----------



## lars (19. Sep. 2004)

mit sehr vielen ;-)
wirklich !!!

gruß lars


----------

